# Chevy Technical Manual on DVD



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

I recently purchased a full workshop manual for my Chevy Express based C Classs motorhome on DVD which loads onto your hard drive. This was obtained from Ebay.com, link is :
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220118075996

Although the first disc I received had a sector error on it, the seller quickly sent me 2 replacements which loaded no problem.

The manual has just about everything you need on it and explains things in a very simplistic way. The seller may well do other models. Well worth £20.

I have a copy going spare for a couple of beers and postage. If interested PM me with your year,model and number of beer tokens.


----------



## 100485 (Aug 12, 2006)

hi
is it for a 6.2 L diesel?

i have an 1989 gulfstream sunstream

ian


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Ian
could you give me a few more details:
engine make i.e.chevy
what chassis is the rv based on

Geoff


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geoff
You have a PM matey......

Keith


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Keith
I have sent PM, well I think I have, computer playing up.


----------

